# $2 Crowntail



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

I was at Petsmart picking up things for my fish when I made the mistake of looking at the Bettas. They were on sale for 2 dollars with a store card. There were only 3 or 4 veiltails left and 5 or 6 crowntails. Normally they've got two or three rows of each 6 or 7 across. I went ahead and looked, figuring all the pretty and healthy ones would be gone anyway. Then I saw this little guy, I thought he was going to be blue and white because of the dye in the water, but he turned out to be a red and white crowntail with blue streaks though his fins. I don't know why he got looked over, he's gorgeous and sassy. 

Yesterday when I first put him in his tank:









Today when I got his hidey-hole and substrate put in:


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

He's very pretty! Woo bettas are on sale? I better make a trip to Petsmart!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

OOOH and Apache...you don't see them very often. Very nice boy you got there.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awee, he is BEAUTIFUL! good find! I was there buying dog food last week, and since the bettas were on sale they werent right by the door.. I had to force myself to not go hunt them down.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He's very pretty!  My Petsmart hasn't had beettas for a month now. Saturday they finally had two... but they were very ill looking. I don't know what has been up with mine.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I got one from petsmart yesterday, too! He's a beautiful crownie!


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on my new boy. What's an apache though?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Apache is his coloring


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful boy! I don't know why he would get looked over... he's such a pretty boy.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Very pretty guy!! I just love CTs!!! :]]. And when does the sale end?? I am totally going to pick some up!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

It ends tomorrow. Better go there tomorrow!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I just looked on the web..and it didnt have nothing about it..? Hum.. And I cant get up there anyway. I have Christmas at my Grandmothers tomorrow.. 
I might just pick up some females at Wal-Mart on Sunday or something.. I am just looking for a few to add to one of my sorority tanks. :]


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They don't have the sale advertised online. It's an in-store thing only.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh. Okay. Well. I might go anyway and pick some up after Christmas. :]


----------



## jessiepbg (Nov 13, 2010)

It was still going today when I went to pick up airline piping. Thank goodness there were no more pretty ones. 

This guy is turning out to be a serious character. He made a bubble nest around his thermometer. Then I gave him a bloodworm tonight for a treat for the first time and he backed up a little, flared up, and charged it. He's still sitting in his feeding spot waiting for another one.

I'll be looking for a name for him soon if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

He is way cute! Nice find.


----------



## Seranalu (May 11, 2011)

wow! cool! my Petsmart has just the basic red and blue bettas. I have to make a long trip to a good pet store for decent bettas! D: you got lucky!!


----------



## LynnsBettas (May 17, 2011)

What a Great looking betta!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

This thread is 6 months old. Please don't post in such old threads.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Very handsome betta. Congrats on your new addition


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Old thread!


----------

